# Probleme mit XBox One S 4k und Benq BL3201PT



## proxomat (2. Dezember 2016)

Hatte mir einen neuen Highend-PC gekauft und dazu einen 32" Benq BL3201 4k.
Über die Displayportschnittstelle 1.2 kann ich dann auch 4k in 60Hz genießen.

Jetzt habe ich mir noch aufgrund der tollen Angebote eine XBOX One S gekauft, um auch Konsolenspiele in 4K zocken zu können.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass die XBox One S nur HDMI 2.0 mit 24, 50 oder 60 Hz anbietet.
Der Benq-Monitor bietet bei HDMI aber nur 4K in 30 Hz an.
4k mit 60 Hz bietet der Benq nur über Displayport 1,2 an.

Jetzt habe ich mir einen aktiven Adapter gekauft, der 4k 60 HZ ohne Verluste von HDMI 2.0 auf Displayport 1.2 konvertiert.
Ich nehme also das 4k HDMI-Kabel, was 60HZ liefert und schließe es an die XBox One S und mittels Adapter den Displayportanschluss an den Monitor.

Das Ergebnis ist, ich sehe schwarz .

Hat irgendjemand schon mal erfolgreich eine XBox One S an einen 4K Monitor angeschlossen bekommen oder geht das nur an einem TV?

Es gibt einen günstigen Iilyma der HDMI 2.0 hat, aber der sieht aus wie ein TV und ich kaufe mir jetzt nicht noch eine Glotze, nur um die Konsole in 4k betreiben zu können, was ja eh nicht wirklich 4K ist.

Aber verstehen muss man das alles nicht.


----------



## marko597710 (2. Dezember 2016)

dann hatt dein monitor hdmi 1.4b da geht nur 4k30hz
                                                  hdmi 2.0 4k60hz

brauchst du ein aktives displyport zu hdmi

Club 3D DisplayPort 1.2 auf HDMI 2.0 4K60Hz UHD Aktiver: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

habe mal nach geguckt ein Anschluss muß hdmi2.0 haben einer hat hdmi 1.0
3840x2160 @ 60Hz (DP/HDMI 2.0)
3840x2160 @ 30Hz (HDMI 1.0/DVI-DL)‎
DVI-DL / HDMI1.4 *2 / DP1.2 / mDP1.2 headphone jack / line in‎
könnte aber an dein kabelligen das es nur hdmi 1.4b hat 


DVI-DL, DP1.2, HDMI1.4, USB 3.0, Audio cable‎
BenQ BL3201PT Designer-Monitor
 | BenQ Deutschland


----------



## proxomat (2. Dezember 2016)

Danke für deinen Kommentar. 
Wenn du bitte noch mal meinen Beitrag liest, steht da schon genau das was du vorschlägst bzw beschreibst.
Ich habe schon einen aktiven Adapter getestet von DeLock halt nur.
Hat die gleichen Spezifikationen. 
Es wird auch in anderen Foren berichtet, dass solche aktiven Adapter nicht immer das gewünschte Ergebnis liefern.
Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## ddawgg (2. Dezember 2016)

proxomat schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mir noch aufgrund der tollen Angebote eine XBOX One S gekauft, um auch Konsolenspiele in 4K zocken zu können.



Ich glaube das hast du nicht so ganz verstanden. 
Die Spiele werden keineswegs in 4K dargestellt. 
Die Xbox One S ist lediglich dazu konzipiert, eine 4K Bluray abspielen zu können und dieses Bild auch über HDMI 2.0 wiedergeben zu können.
Gleiches gilt auch für VOD Inhalte.

Spiele werden weiterhin in maximal 1080p60 gerendert.

Nachtrag:
Erst die Xbox One Scorpio wird 4K Spiele rendern können.


----------



## marko597710 (2. Dezember 2016)

um 4k zu spielen geht nur zu zeit am pc oder ps4 pro xbox s nur 4k filme oder Amazone prim  & netflix  erst die 2017 xbox kann 4k spiel


----------



## proxomat (2. Dezember 2016)

Jo, dass weiß ich doch....das 4k nicht wirklich 4k ist.....falsche Diskussion . In meinem Beitrag hatte ich das genau mit dem vorletzten Satz gesagt.....

Trotzdem würde ich gerne die XBox One S in 4k betreiben, weil der Benq-Monitor ja eigentlich via Display Port 1.2 dazu in der Lage ist.
Daher nochmal meine Frage, hat jemand das gleiche Problem schon gehabt und eine Lösung dafür?

Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2016)

So wie du dass vor hast, funktioniert das leider nicht.
Es funktioniert nur, wenn der Displayport der Ausgang ist und nicht anders herum.


----------



## proxomat (2. Dezember 2016)

Warum sollte das so sein? Es gibt hier doch keine vorgeschriebene Richtung.
Wofür soll dann der Adapter gut sein?
Welches Gerät hat zum Einspielen den DP 1.2? 
Alle, die auch sowas wie ich haben/suchen kommen mit einem HDMI-Gerät (meistens sogar nur 1.4 und nicht wie die XBox1S mit 2.0) und wollen ist mittels Adapter an einen TV oder TFT mit DP anschließen.
Es gibt wohl sogar welche die das laut Bewertungen auf Amazon hinbekommen haben. 
Nur das hilft mir so auch nicht weiter. Deshalb suche ich ja Rat hier.
Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2016)

Weil DP nunmal anders funktioniert als HDMI oder DVI.
Der Adapter ist Grafikkarten die mehrere DP Anschlüsse haben und Monitore mit HDMI angeschlossen werden sollen.
Es gibt Konverter von HDMI auf DP, aber die sind erstens sehr teuer und zweitens schaffen sie bei weitem kein 4K mit 60Hz.


----------



## proxomat (2. Dezember 2016)

Ah ok, du meinst z.B. den hier:

http://www.lindy.de/Konverter-HDMI-auf-DisplayPort-bis-UHD-4K.htm?websale8=ld0101&pi=38146

Nur warum geht in die eine Richtung mit 4k 60Hz und in die andere nur 30Hz?

Ich weiß, du kannst nichts dafür, aber die Hersteller gehen mir langsam auf den Sac....
Am besten kauft man sich für jedes Einspielgerät wie Konsole, PC, BR jeweils ein Ausgabegerät und das nur weil es jeder Hersteller so macht wir er will.
Ok, dann schaue ich mal, ob ich irgendwann einen Konverter mit 60Hz für die Sache bekomme.
Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2016)

In der Beschreibung steht auch, dass er nicht mit Spielekonsolen funktioniert.
Er schafft halt keine so hohen Übertragungsraten, ist halt technisch begrenzt.
Dein Monitor hat halt nur HDMI 1.4, da musst du dich bei BenQ beschweren oder du hättest von vornherein auf HDMI 2.0 achten müssen.


----------



## proxomat (3. Dezember 2016)

Nicht ganz richtig .
Warum hat die XBox kein DP? Jede moderne GraKa hat das.
Außerdem welcher Monitor hat bei 4k und 32 Zoll HDMI 2.0? Die haben alle DP.
IIyama hat wie gesagt einen, der aber 40" groß ist und eher ein TV ist.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2016)

proxomat schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig .
> Warum hat die XBox kein DP? Jede moderne GraKa hat das.


Weil sie fast jeder an nen Fernseher anschliesst und da ist nunmal HDMI Standard.


proxomat schrieb:


> Außerdem welcher Monitor hat bei 4k und 32 Zoll HDMI 2.0? Die haben alle DP.


Die Hälfte hat HDMI 2.0 LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 32", Diagonale bis 32", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Grafikanschlüsse: HDMI 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## proxomat (3. Dezember 2016)

Die Diskussion mit dir zeigt mir, warum alles so kompliziert ist .
Warum nicht eine Standardschnittstelle für alle Geräte so wie bei USB?
Und das alle eine Konsole am TV haben ist Quark.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis eher umgekehrt.

Das die Hälfte HDMI 2.0 hat ist falsch ausgedrückt!
Die haben alle einen Displayport und HDMI 2.0 haben sie zusätzlich (die neusten Modelle). Die älteren Modelle (logisch) haben noch 1.4 als Standard.

Glaube eher das die Monitore nicht das Problem sind. Die gehen immer mit dem neuesten Standard. 

Aber egal, die Welt ist halt so. Ich muss ja nicht alles mitmachen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe nicht gesagt das alle eine Konsole am Fernseher anschliessen, sondern fast jeder.
Und das mit HDMI 2.0 ist nicht falsch ausgedrückt.

Wenn du schon USB ansprichst, auch da gibt es verschiedene Versionen und Anschlüsse.


----------



## proxomat (6. Dezember 2016)

USB hat zumindest eine Normung was den Anschluss betrifft und ist abwärts kompatibel.
Klar es gibt Mini, Micro... aber die Adapter kosten quasi nichts.

Das die Hälfte der 32" oder großen spieletauglichen Monitore HDMI 2.0 haben, stimmt leider nicht.
Schau z.B. mal auf Mindfactory. Die haben alle Mini Display Port bzw. Display Port und meistens HDMI 1.4.
Ich rede auch von echten 4K Monitoren und nicht welche - wie die meisten - die eine geringere native Auflösung aufweisen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel:
Asus ROG Swift PG27AQ Test

Aber ich bin dir ja dankbar! Die Richtung Eingang/Ausgang des Signals spielt echt eine Rolle, was ja nicht überall bei anderen Kabeln/Anschlüssen notwendig ist.
Habe dazu mal bei Club 3D nachgefragt. Die bieten ja einen Adapter DP1.2 --> HDMI 2.0@60Hz an. Der funktioniert z.B. für ältere Grafikkarten, die noch kein HDMI 2.0 haben und 4K@60Hz via Display Port an einen Monitor anschließen wollen.

Aufgrund meiner Nachfrage hat man mir aber seitens Club 3D geschrieben, dass man noch für dieses Jahr die HDMI1.4 --> DP 1.2@30Hz plane und für Ende 1. Quartal 2017 die Version, die ich dann brauche und kaufen werde, HDMI2.0 ---> DP 1.2@60Hz.

Dauert halt alles was, bis die Industrie die Unzulänglichkeiten erkennt und beseitigt


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2016)

proxomat schrieb:


> USB hat zumindest eine Normung was den Anschluss betrifft und ist abwärts kompatibel.
> Klar es gibt Mini, Micro... aber die Adapter kosten quasi nichts.



Eine Abwärtskompatibilität funktioniert in der Regel aber nicht mit der Beibehaltung der Leistung.
Mini/Micro betrifft betrifft hier nur das Steckergehäuse.


----------



## proxomat (6. Dezember 2016)

Sag mal, lesen hier die Leute immer nur einen Satz oder auch den ganzen Text und Zusammenhang?

Wenn man sich für 1.000 Euro einen Monitor kauft, der 4k@60Hz unter der Haube hat, ist es halt ärgerlich wenn Einspielgeräte jeweils unterschiedliche Stecker und den damit verbundenen technischen Ausprägungen haben. Für mich bedeutet das ganz konkret! Entweder zweites Anzeigegerät kaufen mit HDMI 2.0, meistens verbreitet an einem TV oder warten bis ein Anbieter einen entsprechenden Adapter anbietet.

Selbst Monitore mit 4K und HDMI 2.0 sind meistens < 32" und erreichen die 60Hz oftmals nur mittels G-Sync.

Ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt alles Wurscht, warum, wieso, weshalb.

Wenn jemand mal selber so ein Problem hat, versteht er mich  vielleicht?!


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2016)

Tut mir leid, aber im Endeffekt sagst du nur, dass allen anderen Schuld an deinem Dilemma sind, nur du nicht.


----------



## proxomat (6. Dezember 2016)

Stimmt, da hast du Recht. Eigentlich sollte man gar nichts mehr kaufen. Was eben noch gekauft, ist danach schon wieder alt.
Und einem Helfen ist das Eine. Nur Helfen besteht darin, Lösungen bzw. Lösungsansätze aufzuzeigen und nicht am Thema vorbei zu diskutieren.
Aber wie gesagt, du hattest ja den richtigen Ansatz. Nur wer soll das Bitteschön im Vorfeld wissen?
Es gibt einfach - wie bei den meisten Produkten - zu viel Vielfalt, was genau solche Probleme hervorruft.

Und mit Schuld haben, hat das wohl am allerwenigsten zu tun.  Ich wüsste auch nicht, wo jemand anderen für mein Problem die Schuld gegeben hätte - außer der Industrie und indirekt uns selber als Konsumenten!

Aber wenn es dir darum geht, dass letzte Wort zu haben....setzt noch einen drunter .


----------



## Atent123 (6. Dezember 2016)

Wo ist jetzt eigentlich dein Problem ?
Das Hochskallieren dürfte dein Monitor genau so gut können wie die Xbox One S und zum Filme schauen reichen auch 30 Herz.


----------



## proxomat (6. Dezember 2016)

Meine Hoffnung war und ist, dass hoch skalierte Spiele auf der Xbox One S, etwas besser auf dem 4K Monitor @60Hz aussehen, als es mit einer Full HD Auflösung der Fall ist.
Ja, und auch einen Ultra HD Film hätte ich auch gerne mit der XBox angeschaut.

Aber selbst 30Hz funktioniert nicht, weil die XBox 24, 50 oder 60 Hz anbietet und der Monitor 30 oder 60Hz. 
Wie gesagt, 60Hz nur über DP1.2 und so habe ich halt nur Full HD über HDMI mit der XBox.


----------



## Atent123 (6. Dezember 2016)

proxomat schrieb:


> Meine Hoffnung war und ist, dass hoch skalierte Spiele auf der Xbox One S, etwas besser auf dem 4K Monitor @60Hz aussehen, als es mit einer Full HD Auflösung der Fall ist.
> Ja, und auch einen Ultra HD Film hätte ich auch gerne mit der XBox angeschaut.
> 
> Aber selbst 30Hz funktioniert nicht, weil die XBox 24, 50 oder 60 Hz anbietet und der Monitor 30 oder 60Hz.
> Wie gesagt, 60Hz nur über DP1.2 und so habe ich halt nur Full HD über HDMI mit der XBox.



Naja dein Monitor macht auch nichts anderes als hochskallieren.
Die UHD Filme müssten doch auch in 24FPS sein.


----------



## proxomat (6. Dezember 2016)

Wahrscheinlich bewerte ich das 4k der XBox zu hoch. Um z.B. Spiele in 4k und HDR zu sehen muss ja dann auch alles aufeinander abgestimmt sein.
Ich bekomme selbst bei Filmen gar kein 4k angeboten. Das Menü der XBox lässt das nicht zu. Nur mit HDMI 2.0 an beiden Enden.
Ich habe jetzt via HDMI - der einzige Anschluss der XBOX- Full HD 1920x1080 @60Hz.
4k@24 oder 30Hz wird nicht angeboten


----------



## Atent123 (6. Dezember 2016)

proxomat schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bewerte ich das 4k der XBox zu hoch. Um z.B. Spiele in 4k und HDR zu sehen muss ja dann auch alles aufeinander abgestimmt sein.
> Ich bekomme selbst bei Filmen gar kein 4k angeboten. Das Menü der XBox lässt das nicht zu. Nur mit HDMI 2.0 an beiden Enden.
> Ich habe jetzt via HDMI - der einzige Anschluss der XBOX- Full HD 1920x1080 @60Hz.
> 4k@24 oder 30Hz wird nicht angeboten



Was muss alles auf 4k abgestimmt sein ?
Die One hat einfach keine Leistung für 3820x2160.
Bei der One laufen die meisten Spiele mit 900p also etwa einem Fünftel der Auflösung von UHD.


----------



## blautemple (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so richtig was es da gerade zu stänkern gibt?
Die Spezifikationen stehen auf jedem Gerät genau drauf, wenn du da was übersehen hast ist das nunmal nicht die Schuld von Microsoft, sondern deine...
Außerdem ist aktuell HDMI einfach der Standard und nicht DP, auch wenn ich das ebenfalls gerne das anders hätte


----------



## proxomat (6. Dezember 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Was muss alles auf 4k abgestimmt sein ?
> Die One hat einfach keine Leistung für 3820x2160.
> Bei der One laufen die meisten Spiele mit 900p also etwa einem Fünftel der Auflösung von UHD.



Ist mir alles klar. Ich denke immer noch, dass bei 4K Einstellung der One, auf dem Monitor was besseres bei rauskommt.


----------



## proxomat (6. Dezember 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so richtig was es da gerade zu stänkern gibt?
> Die Spezifikationen stehen auf jedem Gerät genau drauf, wenn du da was übersehen hast ist das nunmal nicht die Schuld von Microsoft, sondern deine...
> Außerdem ist aktuell HDMI einfach der Standard und nicht DP, auch wenn ich das ebenfalls gerne das anders hätte



Sorry, dass ich nicht korrekt!
Ich habe einen aktuellen PC mit der aktuellen NVidia GTX1080. Was meinst du welche Anschlüsse da verbaut sind?
Ich weiß auch nicht, warum es keiner so richtig verstehen will!?

Mir ist jetzt klar, das die momentane Kombi nicht funzen wird. Außer ich warte bis nächstes Jahr der Adapter von Club 3D kommt.
Dann kann ich HDMI 2.0 auf DP 1.2 anschließen. Ok abgehakt.
Außerdem nutze ich ja meistens einen aktuellen PC mit dem Monitor. Da habe ich ja kein Problem. Das mit der XBox kam erst später dazu, weil ich halt auch mal im Büro, wo mein PC steht, die Konsole einsetzen möchte.
Ich habe noch 3 weitere Konsolen und kleben alle an einem TV bzw. Beamer. 
Die ganze andere Diskussion, was jetzt Standard ist und was nicht, ist egal.
Fakt ist, es gibt immer wieder neue Anschlüsse, die haben immer wieder neue Spezifikationen (VGA, YUV, S-VHS, DVI, HDMI, DP...).
Was ich dabei beim Kauf hätte wissen müssen, wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht. 
Jetzt weiß ich es. Aber meinst du, ich informiere mich bei jedem Kauf so intensiv vorher bis ich dann was kaufe?
Jo, wahrscheinlich muss man das mittlerweile so machen.
Quasi das Kleingedruckte lesen .


----------



## Atent123 (6. Dezember 2016)

proxomat schrieb:


> Ist mir alles klar. Ich denke immer noch, dass bei 4K Einstellung der One, auf dem Monitor was besseres bei rauskommt.



Tut es nicht der upscaler der One S ist nicht besser als der der meisten UHD Monitore.


----------

